# E39 540i vs E46 330i



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

These are my two choices. Both are manual. There's an E39 for $6000 OBO I want to jump on, it looks amazing, and the previous owner did a whole lot of preventative maintenance. Which should I choose?

I'm tending toward the E39, but I heard someone talk of disproportionately high maintenance for the M62 vs. the M54. Experiences?

Thanks


----------



## RambleJ (Oct 20, 2008)

E39 540i for only 6k and in great condition?! I would hop on that and start looking into a supercharger for it! :thumbup:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

No question you will enjoy the 540i. For 6K you can afford to pay for maintenance items.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jkomets said:


> These are my two choices. Both are manual. There's an E39 for $6000 OBO I want to jump on, it looks amazing, and the previous owner did a whole lot of preventative maintenance. Which should I choose?
> 
> I'm tending toward the E39, but I heard someone talk of disproportionately high maintenance for the M62 vs. the M54. Experiences?
> 
> Thanks


I've owned both an E39 540 (9 years) and an E46 330 (7 years). The E39 is my baby, the E46 is my wife's daily. Above all else, you want the one that is best maintained, has never been in a wreck, has the lowest mileage and that suits your needs most closely. If you're still in a dead heat, choosing two cars that are similar in those regards, you have an i6 vs a V8 as the most important differentiating factor.

To compare maintenance costs, the year is important. Check the oil cap on both cars, looking for sludge. That will tell you about the PO's maintenance. The 540's radiator and cooling system must have been changed recently or it will fail on you. DIY is not cheap and mechanics will charge north of $1K. Driven the same, the E39's clutch is more prone to failure.

We recently replaced the intake gaskets and FSR (final stage resistors) on my wife's 2002 E46 sedan. The i6's have a reputation of less maintenance than V8's. >'99 (I think) E46's got double VANOS and the maintenance around them.

For driving, I notice her car feels light, responsive, and eager to run up to 60. Nice city car. Before I boosted my E39, it was fast enough, but to call it 'quick' was not to have ever driven a little '02 (the car, not the year) or even a well done E30. E39 is a great highway cruiser. E46 is a little rougher on the bridge transitions. I have toyed with giving my wife the X5 for daily duty and taking the 330 in the road. I guess I need to make the road trip once to see how it does.

Interior room feels much more in the E39. The reality is that they are very, very close. The 1" of shoulder room and the .5" of rear leg room go a long way. If you're not carrying passengers, who cares?

In the end, you're in a great place making a choice like this.


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

RambleJ said:


> E39 540i for only 6k and in great condition?! I would hop on that and start looking into a supercharger for it! :thumbup:


Exactly what I wanted! While I was more set on an E46, I found a few good deals on superchargers. For example, 50% whp gain for $3000 new. I'm expecting to find similar for the E39, maybe $4000. First mod, short shifter. Second, boost. Probably. :thumbup:
Besides, it's $6000 OBO, so I might get it for $5500 or so.



PropellerHead said:


> I've owned both an E39 540 (9 years) and an E46 330 (7 years). The E39 is my baby, the E46 is my wife's daily. Above all else, you want the one that is best maintained, has never been in a wreck, has the lowest mileage and that suits your needs most closely. If you're still in a dead heat, choosing two cars that are similar in those regards, you have an i6 vs a V8 as the most important differentiating factor.
> 
> To compare maintenance costs, the year is important. Check the oil cap on both cars, looking for sludge. That will tell you about the PO's maintenance. The 540's radiator and cooling system must have been changed recently or it will fail on you. DIY is not cheap and mechanics will charge north of $1K. Driven the same, the E39's clutch is more prone to failure.


Radiator has been replaced, and I think more of the cooling system. This guy definitely knew his stuff. I'll have a PPI with someone who's smarter than me in the vehicle world as well, but I'll check the oil cap.



PropellerHead said:


> We recently replaced the intake gaskets and FSR (final stage resistors) on my wife's 2002 E46 sedan. The i6's have a reputation of less maintenance than V8's. >'99 (I think) E46's got double VANOS and the maintenance around them.


Well, 2001 is when the E46 got the newer M54, so that's probably the year you're looking for. I drove a '99 328i E46 M52, and it wasn't nearly as nice as the M54 you have. Felt actually like an E36.



PropellerHead said:


> For driving, I notice her car feels light, responsive, and eager to run up to 60. Nice city car. Before I boosted my E39, it was fast enough, but to call it 'quick' was not to have ever driven a little '02 (the car, not the year) or even a well done E30. E39 is a great highway cruiser. E46 is a little rougher on the bridge transitions. I have toyed with giving my wife the X5 for daily duty and taking the 330 in the road. I guess I need to make the road trip once to see how it does.


Yeah, I'm a big fan of small cars with tight handling (currently own a 4G94 NA Mitsubishi Lancer, loves corners). I understand I'll lose that a little with the E39, but the RWD will help improve it. Besides, as little ghetto as I am, the best way I can describe the E39 is pimpin' pimpin'. :rofl:



PropellerHead said:


> Interior room feels much more in the E39. The reality is that they are very, very close. The 1" of shoulder room and the .5" of rear leg room go a long way. If you're not carrying passengers, who cares?
> 
> In the end, you're in a great place making a choice like this.


I'm not carrying passengers often, but I'm a passenger myself, and the E39 felt like a much nicer daily driver than the E46. I'm toying with getting an E39 and an E30 instead of an E46 to have the best of both worlds. Of course, the E39 would be the daily.
----------
All in all, Bimmerfest is tending toward an E39 in general, but especially with the incredible deal, just like I was. Albuquerque doesn't exactly have a booming economy, so it may be months before another good one shows up, especially in manual. Thanks for the knowledge everyone, and especially PropellerHead for your detail. I'll post how the deal goes!


----------



## Irish1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Have Hans Wittler Automotive in Albuquerque, a GREAT BIMRS.org shop, help you with the decision. These guys are great diagnosticians and great guys: they can point out any problems with both cars and help you make a smart decision. Tell'em Walter Irish sent you to them.


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Irish1 said:


> Have Hans Wittler Automotive in Albuquerque, a GREAT BIMRS.org shop, help you with the decision. These guys are great diagnosticians and great guys: they can point out any problems with both cars and help you make a smart decision. Tell'em Walter Irish sent you to them.


Good to know. Does the stealership also do free PPIs?


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

go for the e39......... you will not regret it.
Specially at that price.


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

jkomets said:


> Good to know. Does the stealership also do free PPIs?


Read your question again.... note the word "STEALERship". There is your answer. :rofl:


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Daedalus34r said:


> Read your question again.... note the word "STEALERship". There is your answer. :rofl:


Just wanted to make sure. :rofl:

So I told the owner I want his car and I'm getting everything ready for it, and he'll be back in 3 days (he told me he's going on a short trip). That's when I'll have it thoroughly inspected and Carfaxed. I can't wait!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

5 series hands down...
I dont like the 3 since the e30, but I am old school


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

What's the update??


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I then went on a short trip, and just got back about 30 minutes ago. I'm about to contact the owner. I haven't forgotten yet!


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

More updates: Over the past few days I've gotten quotes for a PPI: $150 from Hans Wittler and $110 from the dealership. I'm going to go with Hans Wittler though, because I'm pretty sure I did everything the dealer would do except check the undercarriage for rust. I had it carfaxed, and absolutely no problems or warnings showed up! I'm confident the PPI will find nothing wrong with it, except the radio (which he said was broken and would not have fixed for a price reduction). The PPI takes place on Friday, so hopefully I will go for a nice weekend drive in my new E39!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 15, 2009)

To me, there's no contest. E46 with a six over the E39 with an 8. 

There are not many things in the world greater than a BMW 6. I think there are quite a few things in the world better than a BMW V8. 

Fun factor alone, take the E46


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Doc Holliday said:


> To me, there's no contest. E46 with a six over the E39 with an 8.
> 
> There are not many things in the world greater than a BMW 6. I think there are quite a few things in the world better than a BMW V8.
> 
> Fun factor alone, take the E46


Well, if you had read the thread, I decided for the E39 and am going to have it in several days. However, I'd still be interested in hearing your reasoning why the I6 is so much better than the V8. I disagree, I thought the V8 was more fun than the I6, but I always like new perspectives.


----------



## Adam318is (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, another New Mexican?! Crazy! We are few and far between on these boards 

This doesn't happen to be the Alpine White 540 that's been on Craigslist for a while, is it? It'd be funny if that was the same one as I've had my eye on it for some time, but would still prefer an I6 to a V8 for fuel economy/reliability/road feel.


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Adam318is said:


> Wow, another New Mexican?! Crazy! We are few and far between on these boards
> 
> This doesn't happen to be the Alpine White 540 that's been on Craigslist for a while, is it? It'd be funny if that was the same one as I've had my eye on it for some time, but would still prefer an I6 to a V8 for fuel economy/reliability/road feel.


No, I looked at that one, and it's really trashy and messed-up and in rather bad condition. The dealership that is selling it is on Lomas/Louisiana along with all of the other greasy jobs.


----------



## Adam318is (Jan 5, 2009)

I figured. It's a great price but it's been on Craigslist for some time. When it's too good to be true it usually is, huh?

Yeah, you have to be careful with a lot of used car dealerships around here...well, anywhere I'm sure, but you know how New Mexico is. Where'd you snag your E39 from? Any pictures of her yet?


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

Adam318is said:


> I figured. It's a great price but it's been on Craigslist for some time. When it's too good to be true it usually is, huh?
> 
> Yeah, you have to be careful with a lot of used car dealerships around here...well, anywhere I'm sure, but you know how New Mexico is. Where'd you snag your E39 from? Any pictures of her yet?


Yep, be careful with used NM cars! I've driven it, and the PPI is now today. With any luck I'll take it home tonight. I'll post pictures as soon as I have it.


----------



## jkomets (Aug 16, 2009)

OK, I was told today that it's not for sale anymore. Grrr! The owner has been stalling with the PPI for weeks and has now decided not to sell it at all because he has no time to do the inspection and I'm not willing to buy it without getting it inspected. So I'm on the market for a new ride now, but I'd really like a 540i. I'm looking on Craigslist and some forum classifieds. If anyone knows of an E39 around Albuquerque for sale, let me know please!


----------

